# Insérer un Mini CD de 6 ou 8cm...



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

On m'a remis un mini-CD d'environ 6 ou 8cm, je sais plus, de diamètre.
J'ai pas osé l'insérer dans la fente du mini, de peur de ne plus pouvoir le ressortir car il "prend" les CD loin dans le mange-disque.

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce genre de problème bête, mais bête


----------



## MamaCass (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Tu ne dois pas inserer un mini-cd dans un mange disque, il n'arrivera pas ni &#224; le lire, ni &#224; le ressortir, attention :modo:

Il existe des adaptateurs mais je ne te garantie pas une r&#233;elle performance


----------



## demougin (27 Décembre 2006)

bon r&#233;flexe
les mange-disque n'aiment pas les mini-cd : en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#231;a bloque ou pire
donc sur une machine avec lecteur &#224; tiroir r&#233;cup&#232;re les donn&#233;es


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Merci, c'est bien ce qui me semblait


----------



## san lee (27 Décembre 2006)

En fait, a l'heure actuelle, le seul mange-disque a accepté les mini-cd, c'est celui de la wii ^^


----------

